# dailey landscaping



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

finally found a camera


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

found a few more we really need a garage


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

looks good man nice eqiupment


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

we currently run all extreme v's on 5 fords. 
12ft torwell pushers on Cat 420DIT backhoe
9ft Kage on a Cat 242 skid
8ft pusher on a Cat 236
snow bucket on bobcat 763
and torwell sanders
Case loader is our salt machine


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice to see all FISHER best plow there is. End of story.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's some kick ass equipment!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Really nice equipment! How do you like the gas one ton dump? Enough power when loaded down?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice trucks, i take it you work for them? 

Is the extended cab 4x4 ? 450 or 550 ? how do you like those new fords?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice, getting ready for tomorrow and Wednesday?


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dud here, hopefully Wednesday we get some more.. Good luck this year, looks good!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking fleet


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a dusting, enough for 4 wheel to get out of the driveway but I'm not even gonna start the trucks that actually have plows on


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

Mackman;1546729 said:


> Nice to see all FISHER best plow there is. End of story.


Amen to that....................:salute:

Great Pictures........


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Ford and fisher all the way


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice setup. Like the all fisher fleet best plows out there imo. Thumbs Up


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Ford and Fisher is the only way to plow!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

That's a really nice fleet u got


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks great as always you guys run a very nice fleet. You plowing the BJ's again this year?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea time for a garage for sure


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

to answer all questions,
gas dump is just a 350 but havent had an issue loading it with the big sanders just mpg sucks.
all the extended cab dumps are f550 psd. the 2011 F550 has a new long block after the engine seized at 10k miles this spring. 
morissey snow- do you recognize anything on my pickup in the kohls photo.
snopro we are still doing that BJs a few others and several other retail outlets around central MA.
Picasso- i like the new fords- warranty everything works as it should, you can see a few of the old beaters in one of the pictures and for what I was spending in repairs was equal to payments on new. We currently have 
2007 F550 s/c dump
2011 F250 pickup with box and tank
2012 F550 s/c grain dump
2012 F350 with 8ft aluminum utility body and transfer tank
2012 F350 gas dump.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey I know where that Home Depot is. Its with BJs across from Langway Ford. Right?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Great fleet!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

When you say the mpg sucks in the 350, how bad are we talking?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice looking fleet you have there! I like the look of the new Fords! Those stainless v's are sweet too. I would use Fisher if we had a close enough dealer.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice! Love the look of all them plows lined up!


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

Equipment looks great! love all the fords and those fisher plows look great!


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

yes its the bjs home depot off of route 20 in auburn. Just wish they would stop dividing the lot between two companies. The gas 350 with sander and plow averages under 5 mpg. The diesels dont move off of 8mpg all year. The gas pickups are averaging 12 mpg around the city and about 7mpg while plowing. Yes we love the extreme V plows no more straight blades for us other than backups. Also finally used my own Kage for the first time very versatile piece of equipment i think we will be adding more soon.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I knew it looked familiar Thumbs Up


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*more pics*

finally some storm pics havent had time


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

various other storm events


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

heres a few
1. love people who park like this
2. new skid alreadyback at dealer...yes thats a forklift
3. lonely hoe waiting for snow
4. kage on 242 waiting for snow
5. we had some wind during nemo the bullseye almost took out my utility


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

1. got salt?
2. new 236 
3.case with pusher
4. needed a big loader
5. roadway plowing


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

1. wish this was my garage
2. bad day for the case during Nemo
3. loading up the sanders
4. me learning to drive a cat skid finally
5.yes that xterra is hanging over 290 guardrail


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I see a lot of $$$$ sitting outside in the elements... should really invest in a nice shop and save yourself some money. Looks really good though.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice fleet of equipment! I too need a bigger shop.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just noticed, all I've ever seen parked at the BJs is a 90s F350 dump and the occasional loader. Never seen you guys there, guess I gotta start looking.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## CCL Landscaping (Mar 28, 2013)

pats plowing;1627856 said:


> heres a few
> 1. love people who park like this
> 2. new skid alreadyback at dealer...yes thats a forklift
> 3. lonely hoe waiting for snow
> ...


Hey Pat great pics. What happened to the 242? How does it handle the 9ft kage? Done any loading with it? I recently purchased one. Its on delivery from Carolina. Should be here in a week or so. Just hope i didnt buy a shiney bucket of bolts  I was thinking of putting an 8ft kage on it next year for the easier transporting.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you see for mpg out of the 6.7s in the dumps?


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

the 242 had a stuck emergency brake, needed a new solenoid done under warranty. It will lift a full bucket of salt into the sanders. it handles the 9ft kage well if you keep up with the snow. The wet snow makes it real heavy to lift i think 9 is the biggest i would put on the machine. I think the 236 will get an 8ft model. 
the 6.7l diesel F550 gets about 7.5-8 plowing. It varies between 7.5-9.5 year round.
My 6.2l gas is back at the dealer for the 6th time this winter


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice stuff


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's my dream fleet! Nice looking equipment, I hope the new Fords are not giving you to much trouble.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice stuff sounds like MPG in the new fords is just as bad as the old 460. Love the fleet and equipment you must have some reliable and trust worthy employees, nowadays that's one of the hardest things to conquer is a strong reliable superior workforce that backs your company name and is will to take pride in what you got. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I noticed you have plates on the backhoe what does it cost you to put in on the road?


----------

